# OpenCL Library crash on startup



## Wiseguy TR (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi, I just installed GPU-Z and its giving this message and not starting up:

*The OpenCL library crashed while scanning for OpenCL support, GPU-Z is skipping OpenCL detection. Uninstalling and reinstalling the display drivers might solve this problem.
*
Note: I have uninstalled and reinstalled my GPU drivers and the problem continues.

*GPU: Club3D Nvidia GTX 550 Ti 3 Gb*


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2017)

Update the *Intel* graphics drivers.

They have a long history of causing issues with OpenCL, especially when you got the drivers from Windows Update or the motherboard disc.

Disabling the Intel graphics device might also work (if you don't need it).


----------



## Wiseguy TR (Feb 25, 2017)

I do not have intel VGA card. As I have stated I have NVIDIA.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 25, 2017)

Uninstalling and reinstalling the display drivers might solve this problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 25, 2017)

Wiseguy TR said:


> I do not have intel VGA card. As I have stated I have NVIDIA.


If you have any somewhat recent Intel processor, it will come with integrated graphics, which sits inside the CPU.

Could you upload a screenshot of device manager -> display adapters?


----------



## DocMozi (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm having the exact same problem.

AMD FX 8350
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 950

Gigabyte motherboard, no onboard video


----------



## DocMozi (Feb 26, 2017)

attached


----------

